# Central American Cichlid juvies (Vieja Hartwegi) For Sale



## ryansfish (Oct 2, 2015)

I have some Vieja Hartwegi juvies for sale, Imported parents, top quality around 3 inches $20 each, you won't find these guys at your LFS, Don't miss out, just 1 time breeding, these juvies were the nicest of the bunch that I saved for myself, was planning to grow them out but I need the tank they are occupying so unfortunately i have to sell them, amazing speckling and markings, looking for responsible buyers/keepers with large tanks to keep them, they will get big


----------



## ryansfish (Oct 2, 2015)

here's a pic of the dad, sorry about the quality, this guy doesn't stop moving


----------

